

Federal Tax Revenues Suffer Biggest Drop Since Great Depression - stuffthatmatter
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2009/08/federal-tax-revenues-suffer-biggest.html

======
DarkShikari
_"So now, the biggest socialist since FDR"_

While this article contains a lot of interesting data, I would take it with a
_truckload_ of salt.

~~~
tdavis
I'd also take it on another site.

